# CGIEMAIL substitute to process simple forms?



## JBWareMx (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello all. I hope this is the forum to post this question.
I am running FreeBSD V10.1 and Apache22.

I need to process a simple form of one page and need to send the data to an email. I was using CGEMAIL on an old installation and planned to do in this one also.

Is there a similar CGI like works like CGIEMAIL that you recommend?

Thanks in advance


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like that project isn't actively worked on and it's not in the ports collection.  Take a gander at http://www.freshports.org/mail/ and browse to see if there is something that fits the bill.  My guess is there is a Perl module that you can send form output to and have it send an email.


----------



## JBWareMx (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot. I will take a look.


----------

